# Hello techies!



## DMXtools (Oct 14, 2003)

This is supposed to be a place for newbies to introduce themselves, so...

Hi! I'm John. I'm probably a bit older than most of you... make that a lot older than most of you... make that "older than dirt." I did sound-reinforcement for my first theatrical production (Crown H.S. Drama Club) in 1966.

I won't claim to have worked in theater all that time - electronic design puts food on the table. But for the last 10 years I've had the pleasure of doing sound and lighting for a lot of local-band concerts - mostly punk rock. At age 54, I still like my music loud and fast and want to help keep the local band scene alive and well.

And I get a big kick out of seeing kids having a good time, especially if they're doing something that I also enjoy. When I stumbled across ControlBooth.com, a forum for high-school-age techies, I said "Wow! I've got to be there!"

So here I am and I hope I will be welcome. I won't be much good at "how to light this scene," but I should be able to help with "how to keep from popping every circuit breaker in the place" and other technical questions about hooking up lights and sound equipment.

John


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 14, 2003)

*simply awesome*

Hey DMXtools,

A hearty welcome to you from the ControlBooth.com techies!! I am the site admin and its a pleasure to have you on the site!


DMXtools said:


> And I get a big kick out of seeing kids having a good time, especially if they're doing something that I also enjoy.


well, this is the place to be!!


DMXtools said:


> When I stumbled across ControlBooth.com, a forum for high-school-age techies, I said "Wow! I've got to be there!"


  awesome, simply awesome  

Well, hope to see you on ControlBooth.com often!!

-dvsDave


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 14, 2003)

Howdy John, 
Welcome!! This is a site for learning fun--and while geared toward HS students & newbies just learning or in need of support, how-to's or advice, it is really geared for anyone in the biz IMO who wants to learn and talk tech and share knowledge with others without the "crap" you run into on other sites (like spelling or a persons lack of knowledge--cause everyone has to learn sometime with care). 

Hope you enjoy yourself and participate and ask questions as well as feel free to answer questions you come accross.. Welcome again...


-wolf


----------



## ehjay (Oct 14, 2003)

Heya, glad to have you here.

By the way, anyone noticed the supreme number of techies in the Chicago land area? Any particular reason why?


----------



## Lampy (Nov 19, 2003)

because Chicago is the holy grail of theater cities... 
well as far as I'm concerned... I hope to move there in the next year or so! 

Hello John!


----------



## DMXtools (Nov 19, 2003)

Seems to me that Lost Wages, Nevada would be a great place for someone in sound and lighting to find steady and fairly lucrative work. Might not have the snob appeal of Broadway, but there seems to be a lot going on in your home town, too.


----------

